# Hybrids in Oklahoma



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I know it ain't Pensacola, but you guys got me into the yak fishing, so I wanted to share with you. This is only my 3rd time out in it here at home. Thanks to the proper alignment of the moon, stars and a solar flare over Obby Dobby, I had the best fishing day ever yesterday on April Fools Day. Paddled for 6 hours straight. Caught the smaller White Bass the 1st 4 hours and the larger Hybrids the last 2 hours right before dark. Just so happens I was exactly at the limit when I quit. First time I’ve ever limited out on any kind of fishing.

The last hour when it was really crazy, a guy in a boat was hopping from spot to spot and he must have been watching me. I got lines tangled up and drifted from my spot while working on them so he fired the engine up and when right to where I was. Guess he didn't catch anything, because he moved again after about 10 minutes so I went back and started hammering them again while he watched. :thumbup: I'm usually that guy, but not this time. 

These were caught in Waurika Lake.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn, nice catch


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Way to slay 'em!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i can only imagine that guys frustration, growing up in oklahoma made me hate fishing till i got down here. back home it was useless from the shore and everyone that had a boat seemed to be such a complete prick/tard that it was useless to try to make fishing friends with anyone. good catch man.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

rufus1138 said:


> i can only imagine that guys frustration, growing up in oklahoma made me hate fishing till i got down here. back home it was useless from the shore and everyone that had a boat seemed to be such a complete prick/tard that it was useless to try to make fishing friends with anyone. good catch man.


I don't know about all of them, but I was a little miffed that the guy watched me drift while working on my lines and jumped right in "MY" spot!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ghoot said:


> I don't know about all of them, but I was a little miffed that the guy watched me drift while working on my lines and jumped right in "MY" spot!


agreed but it seems that the yaks always win out in the end, i had the same thing happen at 3mb, i just moved a little further down and kept getting the same results, so did he, i was catching and he was fishing lol.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man,you killed em! Looks like good eatin for a while!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like some females? What cycles are the Bass in up there?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Most boaters I have been around are very considerate, but every year there are a couple who are just jerks. I just head for the shallow flats down here where they can't go. Great catch by the way. Enjoy

Greg


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Great job! I've been in that situation before where I'm catching and the boat next to me isn't and it's awesome. It's also happened the other way around though. Last week I was at the Pcola pass and the boat right beside me was killing the sheepshead and I didn't have a single bite. Before they left they gave me the last of their live shrimp (a half dozen or so) and I moved right onto their spot and searched around some and I still couldn't catch any!! It's really frustrating when that happens.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That is an awesome day right there! I love hybrids! I only recently learned to catch them around here and I flat out LOVE those things. The fight. The size of the fillets. They taste great. HARD fighters! Yours are fat as hell too! Great catch ghoot!

About the other guy...don't ya love it? That happened to me a couple weeks ago. My buddy and I were SLAYING the specks on one little area of the grass flats. A boat with 3 guys was passing by and saw Philip fighting a giant redfish. They stopped and casted lures for about an hour and never caught one fish. The more fish we caught, the closer they got. They eventually shut the bite off by running the outboard all over the 5' deep area...jack-asses. It was worth it though watching their frustration while we caught fish on every friggin cast. The trout were playing along too lol. Every single one thought it was a tarpon and splashed all over when hooked. These guys saw a pretty good show, but they left without a single fish. Kayaks really are better fishing vessels. The fish are far less bothered by them...in my experience.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Looks like some females? What cycles are the Bass in up there?


Yes, there were males and females. I'm really pretty ignorant on fishing, but since the water is warming up, I suppose they are getting ready to spawn.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Kayaks really are better fishing vessels. The fish are far less bothered by them...in my experience.


Yeah, I was wondering if that might be why he wasn't having any luck. He would run his outboard to get to a spot and sit there just a few minutes then fire it up and move a little ways and repeat. So, maybe he was keeping them spooked. On the other hand, I was using pearl white Sassy Chad, chartreuse Sassy Chad and a #5 "Shad Rap" lure. I never caught anything on the pearl white, caught a few on the shad rap, but could barely get started paddling before getting a hit on the chartreuse, so lure selection was a huge factor for sure.


----------

